# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  "Sure took me long" 1FT cube journal

## torque6

thread closed.

----------


## torque6

Thread closed.

----------


## wei

very nice hc lawn. And the bubbling on the plants are so lovely.  :Smile: 

So tempted to try out hc also but too bad my tank is non-co2.  :Smile:

----------


## blue33

Looking good!  :Smile:

----------


## Trevor

Great focal concept with the wood as the centerpiece there! I don't know whether is it me anot, but i always like to have Moss in all my planted tanks as far as possible.

If you replace your needle fern with some Moss, i think it will be great!! But nevertheless, great effort and I really really like your Rotalas Indica! SWEET!

Your're very humble too aye ?  :Smile:  Thanking and remembering everybody! Good on ya mate!

----------


## torque6

> very nice hc lawn. And the bubbling on the plants are so lovely. 
> 
> So tempted to try out hc also but too bad my tank is non-co2.


thanks wei. :Grin: 




> Looking good!


thanks blue33 for your help in these few months, im now in the mids to visualizing how the end scape would look, so would want to trimm the rotalas accordingly.




> Great focal concept with the wood as the centerpiece there! I don't know whether is it me anot, but i always like to have Moss in all my planted tanks as far as possible.
> 
> If you replace your needle fern with some Moss, i think it will be great!! But nevertheless, great effort and I really really like your Rotalas Indica! SWEET!
> 
> Your're very humble too aye ?  Thanking and remembering everybody! Good on ya mate!


Thanks trevor, i have considered moss, but i used to keep taiwan moss as the backdrop, unfortunately it gave rise to trapping of BGA spores than actually beautifying the tank, beside.. clearing bits and pieces of mosses during WC isnt my cup of tea.

----------


## blue33

> thanks blue33 for your help in these few months, im now in the mids to visualizing how the end scape would look, so would want to trimm the rotalas accordingly.


No problem, we hope you also enjoy the hobby as much as we do, of course with lesser problem.  :Smile:  Those trim rotala, you can either replant them or use lead tie them and put it back to the tank to absorb extra nutrients, wait till the new growth of the rotala before removing, once trim it usually reset the setting, some of them got algae outbreak after the trim and they didnt know why.  :Huh?:

----------


## juggler

Excellent journal of the tank setup. And beautiful tank and photos!  :Well done:

----------


## illumnae

lovely tank torque, glad to see your masterpiece finally up on display  :Smile: 

I've had a similar experience with rotala sp. 'green' growing much slower than other stems in my latest project. Hope the growth picks up for both of us soon  :Grin: 

Only comment I have is the choice of filtration. I've generally found HOBs to be bad for planted tanks. Perhaps you could consider upgrading to an Eheim 2211? Provides great flow for a 1ft cube planted tank.

I'll be doing a complete rescape of my office 1ft cube soon, hopefully I can glean some inspiration from yours.

----------


## torque6

> Excellent journal of the tank setup. And beautiful tank and photos!


Thanks  :Smile: 




> lovely tank torque, glad to see your masterpiece finally up on display 
> 
> I've had a similar experience with rotala sp. 'green' growing much slower than other stems in my latest project. Hope the growth picks up for both of us soon 
> 
> Only comment I have is the choice of filtration. I've generally found HOBs to be bad for planted tanks. Perhaps you could consider upgrading to an Eheim 2211? Provides great flow for a 1ft cube planted tank.
> 
> I'll be doing a complete rescape of my office 1ft cube soon, hopefully I can glean some inspiration from yours.


Thanks Illunmae! Yup, i recalled the suggestion you gave that HOB isnt too good for planted, but i wasnt too keen about priming after trying the resun cyclone due to the hassle. 

I will try to maintain water level of my tank at above the hob outlet so to minimise splashing resulting in co2 loss.

----------


## illumnae

eh priming? I've never had a priming problem with the resun cyclone, eden 501 and eheim 2211  :Confused:  oh well whatever works best for you  :Smile:

----------


## Jervis

The tank looks complete and the bubbles are nice  :Smile:  No fauna yet?

----------


## aquaSynthesis

sir....may i know where did you get that Jetart fan? was thinking of fixing to my Illumax too..

----------


## torque6

> eh priming? I've never had a priming problem with the resun cyclone, eden 501 and eheim 2211  oh well whatever works best for you


illumnae, when it comes to canister, you're the expert :Well done: , honestly i cannot make it :Laughing: . I tried the cyclone but no matter how i primmed, theres still bubbles in the tubbing. When i tried to resolve this, I accidentally twisted the tubing and the knobs gave way ->spilling all the water on the floor...so give up. :Crying: 




> The tank looks complete and the bubbles are nice  No fauna yet?


Thank you Jervis, my 2 boraras and nerite in the interim tank, will introduce them to the tank when it stabilises. Doing a trim and throwing away all the emmersed leaves/stems and replanting the newly submersed ones. I am hesitant to add more fauna, as i believe these 2 boraras are the strongest strand ive bought from c328, the other 6 all KO.




> sir....may i know where did you get that Jetart fan? was thinking of fixing to my Illumax too..


Yo bro ! :Smile:  thanks for dropping by... the jetart fan can get from sim lim square. 3rd floor. forgot the name of the shop, its the one with the orange colored sign board. AZ something .... it has a chain of stores selling misc stuff like cd/fans/mouse mats/wires/hardware/graphic cards/power supply...

----------


## instinctloh

Bro,

Can i know what is the reason why HC do not crawl along the gravel instead they stray?

As i have similar issue thus need your help.

Thanks

----------


## torque6

> Bro,
> Can i know what is the reason why HC do not crawl along the gravel instead they stray?
> As i have similar issue thus need your help.
> Thanks


should be lighting. Im only having an 18w, though it meets the 3wpg but somehow there has always been a debate as to whether it applies for tank less than 1FT. 

My indica is growing a nice browness hue instead of a strong red, so it is indicating sufficient light instead of strong. Perhaps this is the reason why HC stray instead of creeps.

Im currently facing growth similar to that of vurbul sometime back where his HC is growing on top of 1 another. I observe several patches of upward reaching HC today. Will post some pics maybe tomorrow.

rgds

----------


## aquaSynthesis

sir...
are you using the shorter, 18W PL tube? cuz the 24w is long one..

----------


## Savant

Not sure if I had commented on this tank earlier but its really nice... I'm watching this thread with interest as I will be setting up a 1ft cube soon... 

Slow and steady(with a fair bit of planning) is the way  :Smile:

----------


## uklau

Nice mini garden  :Well done:

----------


## torque6

> sir...
> are you using the shorter, 18W PL tube? cuz the 24w is long one..


Yes syn, im using the shorter tubing, it fits nicely too as well as it doesnt dangle or touch the acrylic light screen.




> Not sure if I had commented on this tank earlier but its really nice... I'm watching this thread with interest as I will be setting up a 1ft cube soon... 
> Slow and steady(with a fair bit of planning) is the way


thanks Savant, ya it did take a fair bit of planning and sourcing around for the right bogwood pieces to create the right "feel" for this tank. Its been worthwhile. Not to mentioned a list of plants i had in mind initially before deciding which i will be planting in the tank to create a nice color tone for the tank.




> Nice mini garden


Hi again Lau, thank you !

----------


## weeyang19

wah this is nice mann,... swee

----------


## Verminator

Happen to have a recent pic of 2 weeks growth?

----------


## Flowerhfanatic

interesting set up. i am actually contemplating one for my office  :Grin:

----------


## blue33

> interesting set up. i am actually contemplating one for my office


Wow your office, you are the boss?  :Grin:

----------


## Flowerhfanatic

> Wow your office, you are the boss?


 
i am a small fry... but hope my boss dont mind.  :Grin:

----------


## torque6

> wah this is nice mann,... swee


thanks weeyang, aquascaping went really well with the help of your 1FT ADA brimless style ! :Well done:  Can't thank you enough  :Grin: 




> Happen to have a recent pic of 2 weeks growth?


Thanks nator, i will update tomorrow once i upload the pics from my camera.




> interesting set up. i am actually contemplating one for my office


Thanks fanatic.

----------


## torque6

thread closed.

----------


## blue33

Congratulations on your successful setup!  :Well done:  You can mown the HC, they tends to overlap each other after sometime and below HC will turn brown.  :Smile:

----------


## torque6

So given my above growth, should start mowing or wait? Also i to begin conceptualizing how to trim and compact both the rotalas and najesan , any thoughts ?

----------


## blue33

You can trim those uneven one first, or replant those trim.

----------


## Orion

> i am a small fry... but hope my boss dont mind.



Better not... else you may get fried.

----------


## torque6

Been getting alot of good responses after i put a sale thread on my submersed HC. 

I will be cutting as much strays as possible and passing them to bros here on AQ. With its longer stems, planting in stocks of 5 will certainly be easy. :Well done:  No more floating issue  :Grin: .

Not to mentioned 100&#37; adaptablity since its already submersed ! :Laughing: 

thanks guys for all the responses.

----------


## torque6

HC all taken, but still feel a bit thick on the foreground. will post some pics these coming week.

----------


## torque6

thread closed.

----------


## beetlejuice403

Nice tank with nice plant layout torque6!!! [Like the way you planted in your Rotalas & other plants, so distinct & swee!!] Your HC grows so fast & so nice, envy man. [Those that I got from you previously seems to be dying on me again...  :Exasperated:  Looks like I have no fate with HC lah...  :Crying: ]

Hee... I also like GEX's Hang-on filter sue to its spacious compartment for more filter media... [that's why was 'shocked' when I realised it was not part of the deal back then...  :Grin: ]

Wow! Your alpha male (BB) looks great!! Mine haven't turned so read like yours leh... but all are doing well in my tank currently (That's good enough for me...)

Always like to read your thread to learn new skills & info... Keep us updated!

----------


## torque6

Thanks for the compliment, sorry about the gex filter as i posted above, you've seen how impt it was for my new 1FT.  :Laughing:  So really cant let go. very sorry.

Which plant is dying by the way? the HC or rotalas?

----------


## beetlejuice403

> Thanks for the compliment, sorry about the gex filter as i posted above, you've seen how impt it was for my new 1FT.  So really cant let go. very sorry.
> 
> Which plant is dying by the way? the HC or rotalas?


Heh, no worries bro on the GEX filter... Can understand from a diehard hobbyist's viewpoint...  :Grin: 

Oh.. It's the HC that I don't have much luck with...  :Sad:  Always have problem trying to root them into my substrate... The Rotalas are doing fine currently, sprouting many new leaves at the top part... Will trim the bottem off when free to allow it to grow better in the future...

Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## torque6

If you are still using my small gex tank, what u can do is drain the water, then plant the HC. My current setup is only have >3wpg with co2, no ferts and they are growing, but ive seen ppl using excel with some success.

----------


## torque6

Surprisingly spotted hair algae on the glass front yesterday?!! Did i overload the biomedia ?

----------


## torque6

Have done a small water change siphoning out the hair algae and rinsed the biomedia in existing tank water. Coming this few weeks, i will monitor the algae issues and identify if gex carbon pad/cc -> algae. 

Since i've havent pinpointed my old algae issues or resolve any of them this past year with this filter setup.

----------


## torque6

> nice tank deisgn and setup


thanks for the comment :Smile:

----------


## torque6

hunting for boraras B and otos today. C328 otos looks pretty bad shape, some of them have no tail, all hovering on the surface with sunken tummies... I call this the "hospice tank".

Boraras B. looks fairly new, but my experience with buying from them was 2/6 survival rate, since fishes gets bagged in new water -> aclimate in new water again.....

Try my luck at seaview and thio tomorrow. 

will shot a few pics on my new faunas.

----------


## torque6

thread closed.

----------


## hann

> hunting for boraras B and otos today. C328 otos looks pretty bad shape, some of them have no tail, all hovering on the surface with sunken tummies... I call this the "hospice tank".
> 
> Boraras B. looks fairly new, but my experience with buying from them was 2/6 survival rate, since fishes gets bagged in new water -> aclimate in new water again.....
> 
> Try my luck at seaview and thio tomorrow. 
> 
> will shot a few pics on my new faunas.


If you head to seaview for otto, then it is a right choice. :Grin:  I got my 2 otos from there. Though they packed for me and I got no chance to take my pick since they are not in display, they are very healthy and nice. No regret

----------


## hann

> Saw a 5cm long otto at the display tank, wow ? i didnt know they get so big.... maybe i should put off having 1 in my 1FT. 
> Will update again once they stablise.


Ya, I was equally surprised to see such big size oto. Firt time seeing that size. 
I think you can keep one piece coz they are cute and hardworking worker to clear ur algae. May not necessary grow so big.

----------


## beetlejuice403

Hey bro torque6,

nice BBs you'd gotten there... So you are into the next project of breeding BBs in your tank??  :Grin:  Let me know if you are successful ok? 

Hope to see more updates on your tank again soon, cheers!  :Smile:

----------


## torque6

> Ya, I was equally surprised to see such big size oto. Firt time seeing that size. 
> I think you can keep one piece coz they are cute and hardworking worker to clear ur algae. May not necessary grow so big.


4cm abit big for my tank  :Laughing: . Having 8 boraras now seems to spoil the serenity of my 1FT. :Grin: 




> Hey bro torque6,
> 
> nice BBs you'd gotten there... So you are into the next project of breeding BBs in your tank??  Let me know if you are successful ok? 
> 
> Hope to see more updates on your tank again soon, cheers!


 :Knockout: breeding project ..... Just keeping a 1:3 male->female ratio to keep the alpha red from being too territorial.

----------


## torque6

thread closed.

----------


## torque6

thread closed.

----------


## wenwei

very nice sch of Boraras you have there.. How is the growth of your tank so far?.. any full tank shot?. 

can i ask how did u use your atman to create a good flow around your tank?.. and where did u put your atman. Cant see it.. very well hidden.  :Grin:

----------


## torque6

> very nice sch of Boraras you have there.. How is the growth of your tank so far?.. any full tank shot?. 
> 
> can i ask how did u use your atman to create a good flow around your tank?.. and where did u put your atman. Cant see it.. very well hidden.


Thanks wenwei,

Havent officially done any tank shot as of late as I'm busy monitoring the health of the new boraras, but will do so soon. But the aquascape kinda look the same if you are regularly trimming them to keep them from getting out of hand.

Atman ? Im not using that filter but the "highly sort after" GEX S HOF  :Smile: . 

Its not exactly hidden, but positioned on the left side of the tank. I am also using a sonic 200l/h power head diyed with S tubing. This i placed at the back to allow a more gentler circular flow.

----------


## wenwei

> Its not exactly hidden, but positioned on the left side of the tank. I am also using a sonic 200l/h power head diyed with S tubing. This i placed at the back to allow a more gentler circular flow.


orh.. okay..~!

diyed with S tubing?. sound interesting. care to share how its done? As i am going to start a tank soon and wanted to create a gentler circular flow like yours.

thanks alot.

----------


## wenwei

> I will be cutting as much strays as possible and passing them to bros here on AQ. With its longer stems, planting in stocks of 5 will certainly be easy. No more floating issue .


 :Smug: Was re-reading your previous post about HC as i intend to try them too. Didnt manage to buy from your previous sales as i stay near C328. so its kind of far to go tampiness.

okay.. back to the topic.. haha. how did u plant and grow your HC so so well. Envy you. You mention planting in stock of 5 will be good and may i ask what will be the recommended gap between Hc during planting?. and lastly.. any tip to take care of Hc as i notice many people have failed.

thanks in advance

----------


## fishpoo

wow... very nice scape and fish torque.... really jealous.. 
by the way what are the general rules to prevent algae growth? high light? keep nitrate low? 
oh and did you dose ferts in the initial setup? 
sorry to bombard you with so many questions haha...

----------


## torque6

> Was re-reading your previous post about HC as i intend to try them too. Didnt manage to buy from your previous sales as i stay near C328. so its kind of far to go tampiness.
> 
> okay.. back to the topic.. haha. how did u plant and grow your HC so so well. Envy you. You mention planting in stock of 5 will be good and may i ask what will be the recommended gap between Hc during planting?. and lastly.. any tip to take care of Hc as i notice many people have failed.
> 
> thanks in advance


I am in progress of checking with guys who actually have bought from me. Since those i grow are already stable in my tank for about 4 months and were in submersed form, so adaptablity will be much higher than those bought from LFS. I believe it should be 80-90&#37; chance against melting. 




> wow... very nice scape and fish torque.... really jealous.. 
> by the way what are the general rules to prevent algae growth? high light? keep nitrate low? 
> oh and did you dose ferts in the initial setup? 
> sorry to bombard you with so many questions haha...


Im keeping a low <3 wpg even for a 1FT, higher light is good but lighting has always been a variable which i have never like playing with. Keeping good circulation to ensure co2 gets mixed well throughout the tank is a plus.

By the way, i have my share of thread/brown algae but its quite minor fortunately and i siphon them out every water change. I clean my filter every 2 weeks; getting rid of the green/brown diatoms stains on the filter. Ive only soak and rinse the biomedia in existing tank water.

I was actually abit hesitant of getting more boraras initially as it has slightly exceeded my bioload for a 1FT. 1FT ideally should be around 5-6 boraras fishes. So i manage them now with less feedings once they grow to an ideal size.

Other than that, weekly dose of NPK + trace coupled with a bi-weekly prunning process helps keep the tank looking neat. Its around 4-5 hours per week for maintainance.

----------


## freshfish

bro nice tank , mind if you show a photo of the tweezers you using for this setup ( especially for the HC ) and if possible please let me know where i can get them thanks!

----------

